# Dead Male Molly! Please Help!



## Jazander (Jun 1, 2011)

Last night all my fish seemed fine. My readings are a little outta wack because my tank is cycling. I have had it for about 2 weeks. Last night my readings were temp:78 ph: 7.1 Ammonia: 0.4 Nirtite: 0.5 Nitrate 6. My nitrates are a little high but Im not 100% sure on how to bring them down. My tank is a 10 gallon. It has 3 mollies, 1 corydora and a frog. There was 4 mollys until this morning.

So I woke up this morning, fed my fish, saw the male belly up on the gravel. When I scooped him up he looked bloated, one high was kinda bloody looking. My other fish seem fine. BUT one of my heavily preganant females who Im sure is about to give birth is being overly aggressive. My other 2 females are breathing heavily. I have a live bearer net with some babies in it. My tank is planted with a large water sprite and cobumba plants and a sword of some type, there is also a cave to hide in.

Do you think my male died of a disease or did maybe the female kill him? How can I get her to calm down?

I feed them tropical flakes, blood worms, sometimes algae waffers, sometimes a bit of betta food. 

Please help I dont want anyother fish to die!


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Jazander said:


> Last night all my fish seemed fine. My readings are a little outta wack because my tank is cycling. I have had it for about 2 weeks. Last night my readings were temp:78 ph: 7.1 Ammonia: 0.4 Nirtite: 0.5 Nitrate 6. My nitrates are a little high but Im not 100% sure on how to bring them down. My tank is a 10 gallon. It has 3 mollies, 1 corydora and a frog. There was 4 mollys until this morning.
> 
> So I woke up this morning, fed my fish, saw the male belly up on the gravel. When I scooped him up he looked bloated, one high was kinda bloody looking. My other fish seem fine. BUT one of my heavily preganant females who Im sure is about to give birth is being overly aggressive. My other 2 females are breathing heavily. I have a live bearer net with some babies in it. My tank is planted with a large water sprite and cobumba plants and a sword of some type, there is also a cave to hide in.
> 
> ...



Sorry you lost a fish, but you may lose more since you're cycling with fish. The best I can tell you is to do small water changes daily to keep your ammonia and nitrites down. What test kit are you using? The API Liquid test kits are the most accurate. Nitrates at 6 are hardly high. Also, go buy Prime Seachem if you're not already using that, it's a great water treatment product. 

Gwen


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Hi, sorry about your loss, I'm afraid you may lose all your mollies, I had 2 at about the same stage as you in a cycling tank and unfortunately I lost them both. I would also suggest the Prime I think that probably saved the rest of my fish. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

double dose prime as it says, i would do a daily water change, test the tap. i would add salt but u have a frog and cory. later u need more cories, about 3+. plants help with the ammonia, also a good oxygen mixture, add an air stone, hob and maybe a powerhead if it fits. more oxygen easier to breathe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jazander (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I meant that I have had my tank for about 4 weeks! Not 2! My fish seem to be doing fine now. I geuss I will no in a bit. i double dosed with cycle. And did a 20% water change. Everyone seems to be doing fine. My cory does look a bit stressed...


----------



## excal88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes, cory catfish NEED to be in a group of 3 minimum for them to be happy and stress-free. I would look into getting 2 more cories to help with the lone cory cat as soon as possible. They're a shoaling fish, and even if they don't school together, just letting them have other cory cats in the tank to stick together when they're scared will help in the long run. Good luck!


----------

